# Schneeflocken sammeln bei Alternate.



## LastManStanding (19. Dezember 2017)

Weiß jemand wofür man Schneeflocken bei Alternate sammeln kann das verwirrt mich.
Einfach aus jukst hatte ich >1200 Stück gesammelt im Counter, aber wofür sind die? Ein Gimmick?
So wie der Weinhnachtsman mit Schlitten der Quer durchs Bild aggiert?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht bekommt man ab 10k Punkte ein Wassereis? Google schweigt sich aus was irgendwelche Verlosungen und Co angeht und auf der Seite selbst findet man keinen Hinweis. Den letzten Haken kann ich nicht lösen da ich dort kein Konto habe aber vielleicht kommt ja noch eine Auflösung aber es kann durchaus der Jahreszeit so üblich ein Gimmick sein


----------



## LastManStanding (20. Dezember 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommt man ab 10k Punkte ein Wassereis? Google schweigt sich aus was irgendwelche Verlosungen und Co angeht und auf der Seite selbst findet man keinen Hinweis. Den letzten Haken kann ich nicht lösen da ich dort kein Konto habe aber vielleicht kommt ja noch eine Auflösung aber es kann durchaus der Jahreszeit so üblich ein Gimmick sein



Ich habe da zwar ein konnte, da steht aber nichts im Bezug auf die Flocken Sammlung. Der Support hat nicht geantwortet^^
Tja vielleicht ja auch einfach schlicht: Flocken sammeln = Kundenbindung, eben durch längeres verweilen auf Alternate.de


----------

